# Ferrets!



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

After reading the hunting thread.. this is for people who have ferrets! I have 6 ferrets and getting a new boy on the weekend  I used to take them hunting rabbits, but I don't anymore, due to lack of time.. and I'm living closer to the city now.
Feel free to post pics of your ferts!
Their names are Storm, Tinker, Hudson, Willow, Shy and Ludo.


----------



## missllama (Aug 14, 2008)

aw thats funny my partner and i just agreed tonight we are going to buy one in the next few wks just good timing that a thread like this poped up yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 14, 2008)

You should seriously breed some of those silvery ones, there inpossible to get. Or so i thought, haha
I and my cousin are willing to pay top dollar for those ones...


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks  are you thinking of male or female?


----------



## missllama (Aug 14, 2008)

male  my partner and i were watching videos on his computer tonight of his old one and its so cute but soooo hypo! i will try to work out how to attatch videos tommorow and show  if i cant work that out ill show u pics 

it will be my 1st ferret


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> You should seriously breed some of those silvery ones, there inpossible to get. Or so i thought, haha
> I and my cousin are willing to pay top dollar for those ones...


 
Unfortunately.. those ones are desexed, but I have one on order for next season that I will be getting to breed with Willow


----------



## DennisS (Aug 14, 2008)

*My Ferrets.*

Here they are AGAIN,
The white is Skeeta the sable is Odo.


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw them in your other post, he looks so big and cuddly  
Ever had any trouble with them stealing goldfish? One of mine is a repeat offender.. lol


----------



## DennisS (Aug 14, 2008)

Odo is pretty mellow he likes cuddles and being scratched Skeet likes trying to get into my fish tanks, sniffing around my Vivs and pretty much running amok.


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Was gunna reply to your pics on the hunting section but someone without a spine and a brain closed it ! Sorry  Great photos and your animals are in great condition , well done. Be careful though. They are hunters and you dont want your thread locked :shock: Matty


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 14, 2008)

I think if you recall there not used for hunting now..she doesnt have the time, nor the right area. Yours was closed for a far different reason
I have ferrets to, not used for hunting just pets. the first one looks like my tilly bug


----------



## CassM (Aug 14, 2008)

They're sooo beautiful!!


----------



## abbott75 (Aug 14, 2008)

I hate two, sable jill Evie and albino hob Thomas.


----------



## Emzie (Aug 14, 2008)

as soon as there are some avaliable this season im getting one!! 

ive been begging my boyfriend, its going to be my chrissi present


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 14, 2008)

how cute are they!!

did u really take them rabbit hunting?
as in what do tehy do?


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

i used to have ferrets. 

they are the best pets. i would never ever keep them outside again, they are great indoor pets. give them a good diet too. ferret food, mice etc. 

they are SO cute and pudgy.. 

Chops.





Checa


----------



## Emzie (Aug 14, 2008)

If anyone in the Sydney area breeds them let me know as I will defiantly be getting one asap


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

Emzie said:


> If anyone in the Sydney area breeds them let me know as I will defiantly be getting one asap



look up the ferret association. they are cheap, desexed and vaccinated vet treated, and they are rescues. they usually come pretty trained aswell.. mine were..


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 14, 2008)

ive never seen these guys for sale in QLD?

anyone know the reasons?


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> ive never seen these guys for sale in QLD?
> 
> anyone know the reasons?



illegal. cant keep them in QLD


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 14, 2008)

that blows. 

ive always wanted a ferret.


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i used to have ferrets.
> 
> they are the best pets. i would never ever keep them outside again, they are great indoor pets. give them a good diet too. ferret food, mice etc.


 
they're so adorable! what happened to them, and why wouldn't you keep them outside? :|

And I also second the comment > if you want a ferret go to your local ferret association and get one, I have 2 from the vic association. You'll get them desexed and socialized already (most of the hard work done for you!).

This is Ludo, he's from the association; he's what we call a Sable-Mitt with a bib.. which just means he's sable-coloured with white feet and a bib 





These pics are for midnightserval, of my Sterling Silvers> Hudson and Shy

















They get fed chicken necks, Innova Evo Ferret food, fresh meat, eggs.. they also love bits of shredded cheese and peanut butter for a treat


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> how cute are they!!
> 
> did u really take them rabbit hunting?
> as in what do tehy do?


 
We fit them with radio collars and they pretty much do the rest of the work.. we put nets at some of the holes so when they chase them out, they get caught in the other end.. but most of rabbits dont come out running, lol.. I have trained the ferrets to bring the rabbits out if they've killed it, because otherwise some will stay down there and just tear it up :shock: they'll do almost anything for peanut butter, lol


----------



## Noongato (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome, im serious too. If you can breed some silver mitt or any other colour besides the usual albino and sable, there are 2 buyers right here...I am in Orange NSW, and my cousin loooooves driving..Hehe


----------



## ambah (Aug 14, 2008)

Just realised I posted a pic twice, lol.. this is Ludo by the way!;


----------



## hallie (Aug 14, 2008)

There awsome little critters..

They do make great pets..


----------



## _Jas_ (Aug 14, 2008)

Ferret's are awesome pets here's a pic of my little boy i had...


----------



## ambah (Aug 15, 2008)

he is the cutest little thing.. ever, lol


----------

